# Hog Maw Fatty with QView



## spoolinaz (Jun 18, 2012)

For those that dont know, a hog maw(as I grew up with it) is a hog stomach stuffed with potatoes, onions and sausage then cooked (baked, pressure cooked, or smoked as I did it last time). It's a very simple, but tasty meal. I decided to try my hand at a hog maw fatty as my first attempt. decided to pre-cook the diced potatoes and onions, then stuff into the fatty. We made our own fresh sausage as well. Onto the Q-view...
































I did 2 hog maw, and one ABT fatty. Figued there have been a hundred ABT fatties documented so I didn't bother. The taste was good. Pre-cooking the potatoes and onion was a good call, they were tender and delicious. I will say that the bacon definitely overpowered everything else. Making a fatty definitely requires some good flavor balance so the bacon doesn't steal the show. Although, thats not really a bad thing!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 19, 2012)

I LOVE Hog Maw! Never heard/had it until I moved to Lancaster County in 1990. We went to a Family Restaurant in Columbia and it was the Special. The waitress made the suggestion and gave the description, my Wife shuttered but I like trying different foods. I have eaten it frequently when out but don't make it just for myself. I think I may be able to SELL the fattie to the crew. Great post! BTW...What's the Sausage Recipe? Thanks...JJ


----------



## moikel (Jun 19, 2012)

Hog maw sounds like its got some sort of haggis ancestor! Maw sold by chinese butchers here, would meet a lot of consumer resistance from my circle to say the least
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Me I can dig it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Is there a poached version like those cotechino sausages that get served with lentils. You could put all sorts of mix in it.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 19, 2012)

looks interesting  i think Moikel is right .


----------



## spoolinaz (Jun 19, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I LOVE Hog Maw! Never heard/had it until I moved to Lancaster County in 1990. We went to a Family Restaurant in Columbia and it was the Special. The waitress made the suggestion and gave the description, my Wife shuttered but I like trying different foods. I have eaten it frequently when out but don't make it just for myself. I think I may be able to SELL the fattie to the crew. Great post! BTW...What's the Sausage Recipe? Thanks...JJ


Was hoping you'd see this post. After smoking a whole hog maw last time, decided I'd try this route too. Honestly, we like eating the 'casing' the most, but the smoke treatment left it very rubbery. The bacon definitely overpowers the potatoes and onion filling, but it was still good. The sausage seasoning was commercial, and the bag it was in was pretty faded. Bought it at one of our local markets. Wasn't impressed with it, but it might have been past it's prime as well. The was definitely a decent amount of nutmeg in it, but no sage. Still trying to find a good loose sausage seasoning, cause there are a million of them out there...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Moikel* 


Hog maw sounds like its got some sort of haggis ancestor! Maw sold by chinese butchers here, would meet a lot of consumer resistance from my circle to say the least
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Me I can dig it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Is there a poached version like those cotechino sausages that get served with lentils. You could put all sorts of mix in it.

I'm sure it is. It's a PA dutch dish as far as I know, and they are descendant from German* (JJ) immigrant farmers. Gotta use all of the animal, nothing gets wasted!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## moikel (Jun 19, 2012)

Not a lot of Dutch /German in my ,hood. Italians do versions of a poaching sausage,seasoned pork meat then into some outer casing served traditionally with lentils.My guy uses nutmeg,gbp a few other things.Often eaten with those preserved mustard fruits to cut the fat.

I will have to ask at the chinese butchers what they do with it. I am a nose to tail eater but I am in the minority amongst Anglo Aussies.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 19, 2012)

Cool idea!

I love hog maw!


~Martin


----------



## raastros2 (Jun 19, 2012)

dang i thought that was just a cajun thing i had no idea you yankees ate hog maw! haha i will have to do one now that you got me in the mood


----------



## moikel (Jun 20, 2012)

Does hog maw have a distinct taste? The chinese stir fry it or put it in soup but  its  not on any menu in chinatown that gets given to non chinese.

I don't think tripe has much of a taste on its own?Just thinking about the possibilities.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 20, 2012)

Moikel said:


> Does hog maw have a distinct taste? The chinese stir fry it or put it in soup but  its  not on any menu in chinatown that gets given to non chinese.
> 
> I don't think tripe has much of a taste on its own?Just thinking about the possibilities.


 Not really Mick, it's slightly porky but I think it's best when crisp. My Grandmother would make Potato Pancakes, grated potato, onion, eggs, s&p and some flour. Left over batter was stuffed in the stomach and baked until crisp, then sliced...Good stuff...JJ


----------



## moikel (Jun 21, 2012)

So if you had a mind to you could make  a Shanghai pig maw fatty. Stuff it with pork mince,dried mushrooms & other Asian things like it was a giant pot sticker dumpling then smoke it in  MES  with stock,soy sauce ,star anise ,citrus peel in the bottom of the baking dish on the next shelf down. Sort of a Northern Chinese vibe.Just so happens there are a whole bunch of Northern Chinese just up the road from me.

I could just leave it alone but where is the fun in that?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 21, 2012)

Moikel said:


> So if you had a mind to you could make  a Shanghai pig maw fatty. Stuff it with pork mince,dried mushrooms & other Asian things like it was a giant pot sticker dumpling then smoke it in  MES  with stock,soy sauce ,star anise ,citrus peel in the bottom of the baking dish on the next shelf down. Sort of a Northern Chinese vibe.Just so happens there are a whole bunch of Northern Chinese just up the road from me.
> 
> I could just leave it alone but where is the fun in that?


 Sure...Sounds interesting! I thing I would finish it in a Hot 230*C (450*F) oven to crisp it up...JJ


----------



## moikel (Jun 21, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sure...Sounds interesting! I thing I would finish it in a Hot 230*C (450*F) oven to crisp it up...JJ


I love crisp .so thats easy. Ducking over to New Zealand for a 50th birthday on weekend so after I  get back I will get on this. NZ only 3 hours in the air direct flight to Queenstown. Will eat all the stuff thats prime in the 3 days available, hapuka,bluff oysters,blue cod,venison wash it down with pinot noir & Speights beer.

Wrong guy to sit next to on monday flight back


----------

